# Bent Tail



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Just wondering if Elroy's tail looked awkward to anyone else?


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol, wow I can barely stop laughing to write this 


What a point!


----------



## JakeL (Jan 24, 2013)

Happens to dogs all the time, especially breeds with narrow tails and lots of energy. It even happened to my lab, she got her fat otter-tail caught in a door closing behind her. :'( She has been extremely cautious about doors ever since, mostly only goes through them when you are there holding it open. This is why cropping little puppy tails is not at all inhumane, it truly prevents serious injury. As long as the tail wags, your dog is probably fine.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I guess that's where they cut it off :-[ 

Sorry, nothing productive to contribute.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy has the traditional Vizsla docked tail, which according to the Vizsla book is one third removed, obviously leaving 2 thirds..Darcy has an upward bend on the tail and apparently its a fault and they call it a Gay tail.... ;D...nothing to do with the Gay Gordons though....


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

His tail never stops whacking into stuff, it's constantly going, actually surprised he hasn't busted it open yet. I just didn't remember it being bent when he was younger and I really didn't notice it until I saw this picture.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry for being insensitive, but I hope you see the humor in this... The picture is a keeper. 

All the best, and a speedy recovery.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

datacan said:


> Sorry for being insensitive, but I hope you see the humor in this... The picture is a keeper.
> 
> All the best, and a speedy recovery.


I definitely see the humor, that's why I posted the pic! Looks like a hockey stick! I was just wondering if something was actually wrong with it.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Ooops. I thought it was a photoshop joke! Sorry if i seemed to be insensitive. I never would have thought it would point at an angle like that in real life. 

Kind of interesting though.


----------

